# Monika Gruber in Overknees



## Snoopy (8 Okt. 2011)

Servus zusammen!

Ich suche einen Sketch aus "Die Komiker" mit Monika Gruber. Soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe, war der Sketch gleich am Anfang der Folge. Monika Gruber spielte eine gelangweilte Nutte mit schwarzen Overknees.

Auf Youtube habe ich mal geschaut, ist aber nichts entsprechendes zu finden. Kann hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Snoopy


----------



## Padderson (8 Okt. 2011)

habs mal bei der BR Mediathek versucht, aber auch nix gefunden. Sorry


----------



## walme (8 Okt. 2011)

meinst du das? (ab 3:00)


----------



## Snoopy (8 Okt. 2011)

Nee, ist nicht das richtige Video. Monika hatte schwarze Overknees an. Aber trotzdem Danke, evtl. taucht das gesuchte Video ja noch auf.


----------



## PeteConrad (14 Okt. 2016)

ist doch auch schöne, das Video, danke!


----------

